# Kids with strange posture



## Bordercollie (Jul 11, 2012)

I have a situation with some goat kids that are strangely "bent over". I don't really know how to describe it. It's just a few kids, the majority are perfectly fine. I was wondering if anyone can advise me, is there something wrong with them? Should I be worried?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, their tummies hurt. Are you doing cocci prevention?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree. That is a definite sign of a hurting tummy. Coccidia can be a big problem at that age.


----------



## Bordercollie (Jul 11, 2012)

Uhmm, no never had that problem before. What can I give them?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you had fecals done to include coccidia? There are a few choices. DiMethox, Sulmet, Corid or Baycox.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Dimethox and sulmet are both good over the counter choices....

1 cc per 5# day one and 1 cc per 10# day 2-5....

Baycox (toltrazuril 5%) is a great choice but must be ordered...(horseprerace.com is one place to order from)
1 cc per 5# once dose...repeat in 10 days...


----------



## Bordercollie (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you everyone. Having fecals done is not as common here is ZA as elsewhere. I did talk to my vet, he recommended Sulfatrim. Now I use Sulfatrim for diarrhea, but not one of these kids have diarrhea.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, unfortunately coccidia can be present in fairly high numbers without present diarrhea so it was good that you noticed they were hunched up. Definitely gut pain. Coccidia can even stunt growth without presenting scours. For this reason, some breeders choose to do automatic coccidia prevention on all kids about 3-4 weeks of age. 

Is the Sulfatrim used for multiple days in a row? That is how most coccidia medications works.


----------



## Bordercollie (Jul 11, 2012)

SalteyLove, thanks. That's the part that's been confusing me. Every article on coccidia you read says diarrhea is the first symptom. Sulfatrim is usually given 1/2cc IM and 1/2cc in mouth for two to three days in a row or until the kids' diarrhea has cleared up.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I know this post is a bit older but I just wanted to add.

Coccidia does NOT have to have diarrhea as a symptom. The hunching is gut pain. I lost a very special buckling to me that showed no symptoms. No diarrhea, no lethargy, eating and drinking great. The only thing he ever did that wasnt normal was tuck his tail and he didn't do that all the time. Mostly first thing in the morning.


----------

